# Help! Two devil weeds taking over my yard/garden. What are they?



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

The first two are of a very invasive vine that is climbing everything and taking over. The second two are of a plant that appears to be some kind of nightshade, and the photo I took has green berries but they turn dark purple almost black when ripe.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

The first one, I don't know. The 2nd one is a member of the nightshade family, but off the top of my head, I don't recall which one. But, since it is poisonous, I'd get rid of it.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been pulling it as I find it, but it's very good at hiding between plants.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

The first one, does it get little pink or white flowers that look like morning glories? If so, it's bindweed, and I personally call it Satan's flower because I'm pretty sure the roots go all the way to...you get the idea.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

It sure does. And I believe Satan weed is an appropriate name


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't let the bindweed go to seed, they can lie dormant for up to 30 years.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The first one isn't bind weed I have both. I don't know what it is but it doesn't come back after tillage so I believe it is an annual of some kind. It's growth patern doesn't match that of bind weed either.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

After looking up bind weed I decided it definitely doesn't match. Not sure if that's a good thing or not...


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Does the first one get stickers? And, can you post a better pic of the flower? There's something around here that looks similar. I've never had a chance to try and ID it because I normally forget about it until after it's lost the flower.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

No stickers, I'll try and get a better photo of flowers tomorrow.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, I'm not 100% certain, but I think the top one could be what's known as black bindweed, or false buckwheat. If not that, I'd say it's in the same family. http://extension.umass.edu/landscape/weeds/polygonum-convolvulus


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzy I think your right.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The second one could be horse nettle, the flowers look right.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

That link looks exactly like it! Thanks for the ID!


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

The nightshade one doesn't appear to be horse nettle, it is spine free.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Plendlful said:


> The nightshade one doesn't appear to be horse nettle, it is spine free.


Agreed. There are over 2000 different nightshades. Normally, unless it's jimson weed, or horse nettle, I don't try to figure out which it is.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I knew there were a lot, didn't realize there were that many! From what I've found is some sort of black nightshade, which may or may not be poisonous. Either way it's s getting pulled as I find it.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ceilismom said:


> The first one, does it get little pink or white flowers that look like morning glories? If so, it's bindweed, and I personally call it Satan's flower because I'm pretty sure the roots go all the way to...you get the idea.


I misread your post, it does have pinkish white flowers, but they don't look like morning glories.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

By IDing that first one for you, I was able to get help I needed to ID a different plant in the same family. It's very similar in appearance, but this one has thorns! It wasn't in my ID guide, but yours was. (Found out the one I've run into is mile a minute.) So, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

The second plant is Eastern black nightshade (_Solanum ptycanthum_).


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The first one is Sweet Autumn Clematis..or a variety thereof.
You have Virgin's Bower, which is Clematis Virginiana, but that has more serrated leaves.
The smooth, thicker leaves look like Sweet Autumn to me.

It sounds all nice because it is a clamatis, but it is totally invasive.
I have it in a few spots, but if it is somewhere where it doesn't bother me I let it go.
It is just gorgeous when it blooms!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

First one looks like what we call wild buckwheat.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got that first one, too. It's growing from the neighbor's 'garden' (a bed filled with more varieties of weeds than I care to contemplate, including mass amounts of poison oak that are growing up their house and trying their darndest to climb into my yard) and right up my fence. I cut it back to their side, and it comes right back over.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

After looking at the clematis varieties proposed, I'm going to side with the wild buckwheat. It seems to be a closer match.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

First one is DEFINITELY wild buckwheat. It is an easy to control annual, and should not be hard to eradicate, but get rid of it NOW! DO NOT LET IT FLOWER ANY MORE...

Second one, have no experience with up here...


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Easier said than done unfortunately. It's EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Plendlful said:


> Easier said than done unfortunately. It's EVERYWHERE!!


I hear you! I never said it would be easy... :gaptooth:


----------

